# FD Sirens



## RebelAngel (Jan 21, 2014)

We're a small (as in population, not size, we're actually larger in sq ft) rural community in NYS. Our FD and EMS are volunteer. Typically, calls come through text messages sent to EMS and FD volunteers' cell phones. I am not on "the list" yet and so I have to keep my ear out for the sirens at the FD to go off to tell me to get my butt down there and head out on the ambulance. The other day, I heard the sirens but it was not in the typical way they normally go off. I called my Captain and she said someone must be sitting on the handle or something at dispatch because the sirens had been going off the previous night, for no reason, as well. So I made this... 







Our sirens are currently off due to them going off as they were. I talked to the Chief and he's going to give me a pager tonight until my number gets on the list.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting. Didn't know places still utilized sirens for call departments.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 21, 2014)

Neither did I until I moved to Delaware...


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 21, 2014)

I grew up on the Gulf Coast of Florida. Before I moved here, I lived in the Raleigh area of NC. It took me about a year of being here, living in a rural, low money, farm area before I stopped threatening to move back to NC. That was almost 6 years ago now and, although there are things that still get to me about small town rural living, the sense of community and closeness is amazing--wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2014)

Still have 'em where I grew up in CT.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a pager last night from the Chief. It worked at the station but does not seem to be working at my house, which he said it may not. The Captain said it's because we're in a valley. She told me to put it on a certain setting and, even if I can't hear the voice message, I will still hear an alert tone. It went off shortly after midnight last night, woke me up from a solid sleep. Got dressed quickly but before I headed down I decided to double check with a squad member. They said they didn't get a dispatch text. I explained to them why I thought one came through and they have no idea why it has done that to me twice now. I just can't win! I can't wait until this is all sorted out and I am actually getting the dispatch text messages to my cell phone.


----------

